# Hose vs. Hosen



## Hutschi

Ich bin etwas verunsichert.
Wird "Hose" im Singular oder im Plural verwendet, wenn es eine einzelne ist? Oder ist beides richtig?
Beispiel:
Ich kenne die Redewendungen:
"Ich habe neue Hosen an."
"Sie hat bei uns die Hosen an."

Aber es gibt auch "Ich habe eine neue Hose." Der Singular ist also zumindest in diesem Kontext richtig. 

Ich bin sicher, dass regional die Pluralform in manchem Kontext vorgezogen wird. Aber ist es eine Standardform?


----------



## herrkeinname

Soviel ich weiß, ist beides richtig. Der Plural wird oft benutzt, obwohl eine einzelne Hose gemeint ist. Für standardsprachlich wird die Form im Singular gehalten. Ich persönlich würde immer sagen: _Ich habe mir eine neue Hose gekauft. Ich habe die Hose hochgekrempelt, _also würde ich in allen Fällen den Singular präferieren.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Wird "Hose" im Singular oder im Plural verwendet, wenn es eine einzelne ist? Oder ist beides richtig?


Meines Erachtens ist nur die Singularform standardsprachlich. Ich würde nie im Plural über _eine_ Hose reden. Vielleicht handelt es sich um einen Anglizismus aufgrund falscher Übersetzungen in Filmen und Büchern?



> "Ich habe neue Hosen an."
> "Sie hat bei uns die Hosen an."


Der erste Satz klingt falsch und wenig muttersprachlich für mich. Eventuell ist es tatsächlich eine regionale Variante, falls Du den Satz normal empfindest.

Der zweite Satz ist korrekt und idiomatisch. Hier wird "Hosen" ja verallgemeinert verwendet und betrifft tatsächlich mehrere Hosen, denn sie hat ja jeden Tag, mutmaßlich wechselnde, Hosen an, auch wenn es hier natürlich die übertragene Bedeutung betrifft.

Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

Danke für die Antworten.

Mein Opa hat immer gesagt: "Reich mir mal bitte meine Hosen." Das war im südlichen Thüringer Wald, war aber in den sechziger Jahren, wobei er nicht Dialekt gesprochen hat, denn im Dialekt hätte er "husn" gesagt. Im Dialekt ist relativ klar, dass die Pluralform verwendet wird.

Den zweiten Satz verstehe ich nicht so, dass mehrere Hosen gemeint waren. Ich nehme eher an, dass er in diesem Fall neu interpretiert wird. 

Im alten Duden (von 1981) habe ich jetzt nachgesehen, dort wird "Plural auch in der Bedeutung des Singular gebraucht" noch angegeben. Ich halte es nicht für einen Anglizismus, es sei denn, es würde in der Form als Anglizismus neu aufkommen. Mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass heute fast nur der Singular gebraucht wird, ich aber den Plural im Gedächtnis gespeichert habe. Heute scheint also diese Form in der Standardsprache vergessen zu sein.



Kajjo said:


> Ich würde nie im Plural über _eine_ Hose reden.


Das würde ich auch nicht. Aber über "_meine_ Hosen" oder "_die_ Hosen". Natürlich herrscht Kongruenz zwischen den Formen. "Die Hosen" ist eine Pluralform, die aber für einen Singular steht. 

Ich würde nicht sagen: Ich habe "eine Hosen" an. (Vielleicht gibt es das als Akkusativform irgendwo.)


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> Der zweite Satz ist korrekt und idiomatisch. Hier wird "Hosen" ja verallgemeinert verwendet und betrifft tatsächlich mehrere Hosen, denn sie hat ja jeden Tag, mutmaßlich wechselnde, Hosen an, auch wenn es hier natürlich die übertragene Bedeutung betrifft.
> Kajjo


Is it possible the "Hosen", for singular, once coexisted with "Hose" and this is the reason we see it in certain sayings?

I'm thinking of idioms such as:

"die Hosen voll"
"die Hosen strammziehen"

Surely these are referring to only "one pair of pants", right?

Often idioms give us clues about how a language was used in earlier times. Possible?

Gaer


----------



## EvilWillow

Kajjo said:


> Meines Erachtens ist nur die Singularform standardsprachlich. Ich würde nie im Plural über _eine_ Hose reden. Vielleicht handelt es sich um einen Anglizismus aufgrund falscher Übersetzungen in Filmen und Büchern?


Der Duden schreibt dazu: 
Hose 1. a) <_häufig auch im Pl. mit singularischer Bed._> Kleidungsstück, das... b) Schlüpfer, Unterhose


----------



## cyanista

> Is it possible the "Hosen", for singular, once coexisted with "Hose" and this is the reason we see it in certain sayings?


Finde ich durchaus möglich. Ich könnte es mir sogar vorstellen, dass "Hosen" anfänglich die einzige Variante war, da es von einem Wort für Strümpfe abgeleitet zu sein scheint. Wäre schön, wenn jemand es in einem Etymologiewörterbuch überprüfen könnte.


----------



## Whodunit

An Hutschi: Meine Großeltern bevorzugen sicherlich die Pluralform, wobei mein Opa aus Sachsen und meine Oma aus dem Harz kommt (kommen? ). Ich (ebenso meine nächsten jüngeren Verwandten) verwenden den Plural nur in Sprichwörtern, nicht im Alltag. Ich höre meine Oma immer wieder sagen: _Reich mir mal bitte die Hosen_, womit sie nur eine meint.

An Kajjo: Die Pluralform klingt absolut nicht unmuttersprachlich! Sie klingt ganz normal, aber du scheinst sie offenbar nicht zu verwenden.

An Cyanista: Grimm sagt auch, dass der Plural *meist* verwendet wird:





> _ewöhnlich wird der plur._ hosen, _oder mit bezug auf die entstehung des kleidungsstückes aus zwei strümpfen,_ ein paar hosen _gebraucht:_ (_ein kind_) welches dann dort in seinen ersten hosen herum lief.


Ab 1985 finde ich Erwähnungen über den Plural, der als Singular verwendet wird, im Duden. In dem von 1944 wird darüber nichts gesagt, allerdings sind die dort aufgeführten Redewendungen alle mit dem Plural gebildet.


----------



## Hutschi

Whodunit said:


> An Hutschi: Meine Großeltern bevorzugen sicherlich die Pluralform, wobei mein Opa aus Sachsen und meine Oma aus dem Harz kommt (kommen? ). Ich (ebenso meine nächsten jüngeren Verwandten) verwenden den Plural nur in Sprichwörtern, nicht im Alltag. Ich höre meine Oma immer wieder sagen: _Reich mir mal bitte die Hosen_, womit sie nur eine meint. ...


 
Ich bin eine Übergangsform . Deshalb war ich mir nicht sicher, vor allem darüber, wie es heute gebraucht wird.

"Ein Paar Hosen" - ich glaube, das habe ich in meiner Kindheit schon mal gehört: "Wir müssen noch ein Paar Hosen kaufen."

Man könnte es also zusammenfassen:

Es gibt eine Sprachänderung. Der Singular setzt sich durch. Der Plural wird noch in Sprichwörtern und festen Redewendungen für den Singular verwendet, außerdem aktiv von älteren Personen. Regional scheint sich der Singular in einigen Gegenden schon so weit durchgesetzt zu haben, dass der Plural nicht mehr als Einzelstück interpretiert wird, selbst in Sprichwörtern (Beispiel: Kajjos Gegend).


----------



## Glockenblume

Resa Reader said:


> "die Hose = die Hosen" was already discussed here: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=581445&langid=3
> 
> I only use "die Hose" for the singular. I always thought that "die Hosen" for "one pair of trousers" was an anglicism, but apparently it isn't. There seem to be people who still use that.



Is "die Hosen" for "one pair of trousers" an anglicism, an older form or a regionalism?

In any case, I think it *can* be an regionalism: not in the form of a plurial which replaces singular, but in form of a *singular ending by *_*-n*.
_In my dialect, a lot of singular words end by_ -n/m:_
_di Husn (= Hose), di Jaggn (=Jacke), di Subbm (= Suppe), di Daschn (= Tasche), di Bärschdn (=Bürste), ...
_


----------



## Resa Reader

Glockenblume said:


> Is "die Hosen" for "one pair of trousers" an anglicism, an older form or a regionalism?
> 
> In any case, I think it *can* be an regionalism: not in the form of a plurial which replaces singular, but in form of a *singular ending by *_*-n*.
> _In my dialect, a lot of singular words end by_ -n/m:_
> _di Husn (= Hose), di Jaggn (=Jacke), di Subbm (= Suppe), di Daschn (= Tasche), di Bärschdn (=Bürste), ...
> _



In my dialect I would use similar forms ending in "-n" or even "m", but - as you - I would always regard them as singular forms. (_d'Hosn, d'Jackn, d'Suppm, 'Daschn, d'Büaschdn_)


----------



## bearded

In German, is it possible that this trend towards _Hosen_ instead of _Hose_ is due to the influence of near-by languages, like French (les pantalons) or Italian (i calzoni/i pantaloni)? It seems to me that it is the same phenomenon as with _Haare_ instead of _Haar:  er hat blondes Haar > er hat blonde Haare _(cheveux blonds/capelli biondi).
_Er trägt lange Hosen_ (porta i pantaloni lunghi).


----------



## cuore romano

Where I live I haven't noticed any trend so far. So I think it's just a regionalism.
I only use and hear _Er trägt *nur/immer* lange Hosen_.


----------



## Gernot Back

cuore romano said:


> I only use and hear _Er trägt *nur/immer* lange Hosen_.


In this context it's definitely a logical plural, though, referring to *several* pieces of garment, since he is most likely not wearing the *self-same* pair of trousers *all the time*. To me, it is evident that the use of the term _Hose_ in the singular denoting *one* piece of garment is younger than and originated from the perspective of seeing it as a pair of *two separate* pieces of garment covering the two legs.

http://etymonline.com/index.php?term=hose&allowed_in_frame=0

The same is happening with the English loan words _jeans _and _shorts_, which were at first perceived as plurals but are more and more seen as singular entities  in German:

_Meine Jeans ist zerschlissen._​instead of 

_Meine Jeans sind zerschlissen.

_​_Meine Shorts ist nass._​instead of 

_Meine Shorts sind nass._​



So I would see the opposite trend in German: towards an entity perspective of these garments.


----------



## cuore romano

Gernot Back said:


> In this context it's definitely a logical plural, though, referring to *several* pieces of garment, since he is most likely not wearing the *self-same* pair of trousers *all the time*. To me, it is evident that the use of the term _Hose_ in the singular denoting *one* piece of garment is younger than and originated from the perspective of seeing it as a pair of *two separate* pieces of garment covering the two legs.
> 
> http://etymonline.com/index.php?term=hose&allowed_in_frame=0
> 
> The same is happening with the English loan words _jeans _and _shorts_, which were at first perceived as plurals but are more and more seen as singular entities  in German:
> _Meine Jeans ist zerschlissen._​instead of
> _Meine Jeans sind zerschlissen.
> 
> _​_Meine Shorts ist nass._​instead of
> _Meine Shorts sind nass._​
> 
> 
> 
> _*So I would see the opposite trend* _in German: towards an entity perspective of these garments.



But trend means change, and I don't see any change. I've always heard and used it in (with?) the singular meaning.


----------



## berndf

cuore romano said:


> I only use and hear _Er trägt *nur/immer* lange Hosen_.


This doesn't tell us anything because the plural here refers to multiple *pairs* of trousers. We don't assume he's got only one pair he wears it throughout his life, do we?

But the following you hear interchangeably:
_Er trägt eine lange Hose.
Er trägt lange Hosen._


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> In this context it's definitely a logical plural, though, referring to *several* pieces of garment, since he is most likely not wearing the *self-same* pair of trousers *all the time*. To me, it is evident that the use of the term _Hose_ in the singular denoting *one* piece of garment is younger than and originated from the perspective of seeing it as a pair of *two separate* pieces of garment covering the two legs.


It is even not just a change of _perspective_ but of the very nature of the object(s) denoted by the word. The word is older than the modern way of producing them as one piece (rather than as two separate peices of clothing attached to suspenders on each leg separately) which is, if I remember well, barely 300 years old, maybe 400 max.


Gernot Back said:


> The same is happening with the English loan words _jeans _and _shorts_, which were at first perceived as plurals but are more and more seen as singular entities in German:_Meine Jeans ist zerschlissen._​instead of_Meine Jeans sind zerschlissen.
> _​


Interestingly, Austrian German even goes a step further. People there say and write: _Meine Jean ist zerschlissen_ (no plural _-s_).


----------



## Resa Reader

berndf said:


> Interestingly, Austrian German even goes a step further. People there say and write: _Meine Jean ist zerschlissen_ (no plural _-s_).



Yes, I also hear this from my Austrian colleagues.


----------



## Resa Reader

cuore romano said:


> Where I live I haven't noticed any trend so far. So I think it's just a regionalism.
> I only use and hear _Er trägt *nur/immer* lange Hosen_.



Well, as others said, in this examples "Hosen" is used in the plural and I would use it the same way.

If, however, I just want to buy one pair of trousers I would always say "Ich will mir *eine neue Hose *kaufen." So I think this is why Gernot spoke of a trend towards the singular here. Do you and the people in your region really say "Ich will mir neue Hosen kaufen." ?


----------



## Schimmelreiter

The plural is obsolescent. I use it frequently, probably because I'm obsolecent, too. I also use it with _Paar_: _Ich hab' mir zwei Paar Hosen gekauft._ 

Interestingly, English is in the early - in some quarters perhaps even advanced - stage of the same process. I hear people say, _I bought myself a new trouser._


----------



## Glockenblume

bearded man said:


> In German, is it possible that this trend towards _Hosen_ instead of _Hose_ is due to the influence of near-by languages, like French (les pantalons) or Italian (i calzoni/i pantaloni)?


But in French, people generally use singular: _le pantalon_.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Glockenblume said:


> But in French, people generally use singular: _le pantalon_.


So the process of regarding the garment as a unit must have begun in France earlier than it did in German (let alone in English, see what I wrote about_ trouser_).

Obviously, the French word entered into German and English at a time when it was used in the plural:
German: _die Pantalons_
English: _pantaloons/pants_


----------



## bearded

Glockenblume said:


> But in French, people generally use singular: _le pantalon_.


Oui, mais ça c'est une chose récente.


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, I asked this question ten years ago.
I want to repeat a single part to see language development.

Is there anybody else using "die Hosen" meaning "ein Paar Hosen" nowadays?


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Hi, I asked this question ten years ago.
> I want to repeat a single part to see language development.
> 
> Is there anybody else using "die Hosen" meaning "ein Paar Hosen" nowadays?


I am still using both forms interchangeably.


----------



## Kajjo

When I just read my old answer from 2007 I was glad to support every single statement.

I use and observe only the singular usage _Hose _if one piece of garment it meant. If people speak of _Hosen_ they refer to more than one piece of garment or they use it in figurative meaning.

If I see a woman with nice pants, I can only imagine to say:

_ Oh guck mal, Susanne hat heute aber eine tolle Hose an.
 Oh guck mal, Susanne hat heute aber tolle Hosen an. _

Or a different notion:
_
 Ich glaube, er hat noch die gleiche Unterhose wie gestern an.
 Ich glaube, er hat noch die gleichen Unterhosen wie gestern an.
_
Or:
_
 Ich brauche noch dringend eine neue weiße Hose für die Sommerparty.
 Ich brauche noch dringend neue weiße Hosen für die Sommerparty. <klingt absolut nach mehr als einer>
_
Würde da wirklich jemand in einem der drei Fälle die Plural-Variante im Sinne nur eines Kleidungsstückes verwenden? Kann ich mir wirklich gar nicht vorstellen.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Würde da wirklich jemand in einem der drei Fälle die Plural-Variante im Sinne nur eines Kleidungsstückes verwenden? Kann ich mir wirklich gar nicht vorstellen.





berndf said:


> I am still using both forms interchangeably.


----------



## Kajjo

@berndf: That surprises me -- I had a bet with myself, that at least _Unterhosen _wouldn't work in plural for you. They never came in pairs, did they?


----------



## berndf

Funny you should say so. I contemplated adding that in particular in the case of Unterhosen I prefer plural. But then I thought I wasn't so sure. I really use both.

When I was a child, older people almost always used the plural form. My parents already used both forms, probably the singular more often. For me me, the plural always had a slightly old fashioned touch to it but it is still sufficiently familiar to me to use it nevertheless.


----------



## Frieder

berndf said:


> in particular in the case of Unterhosen I prefer plural.




In the region where I live we often use the _pair _form: "Ich glaub', ich brauch' mal wieder ein neues Paar Hosen".


----------



## Frank78

I often use the plural and wouldn't even raise an eyebrow if I heard Kajjo's -marked sentences.


----------



## Hutschi

Man kann also sagen, dass die Form immer noch verwendet wird. (Das hatte ich eigentlich auch erwartet, war aber nicht sicher.) Im Norden scheint sie seltener zu sein. Im Duden steht sie mit vielen Beispielen. Duden | Hose | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft (Der Duden wurde schon vor zehn Jahren zitiert, heute steht er ja im Internet.)


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Im Norden scheint sie seltener zu sein.


Weiß ich nicht. Kajjo und ich haben denselben Geburtsort. Wir beide sind wahrscheinlich ein paar Jahre älter als Kajjo und das könnte den Ausschlag geben. Das Frank auch die Pluralformen für normal hält, obwohl er jünger ist, kann die Tendenz zum Singular auch vor allem ein Phänomen der alten BRD gewesen sein.


----------



## Demiurg

Kajjo said:


> @berndf I had a bet with myself, that at least _Unterhosen _wouldn't work in plural for you. They never came in pairs, did they?



Bei Unterhosen ist es tatsächlich so, dass ich bei normalen (kurzen) nur den Singular benutze, bei langen aber eher Plural. 
_
Heute ist es sehr kalt. Da muss ich lange Unterhosen anziehen._

Da scheint wirklich ein kognitives Konzept (zwei Hosenbeine => Plural) dahinterzustecken.


----------

